# Foal with swollen hind fetlocks........



## Tinsel_Toes (6 December 2009)

Not lame, just slightly swollen and warm, I wouldn't bother but both fronts are normal.  Any ideas people?


----------



## imafluffybunny (6 December 2009)

My foal had similar, is she moving around plenty in the field? Does she have mud fever?
My vet thought it could be mites so may be something else to look at, I dont know what caused it in my foal but they went down one day and never happened again. 
Worth looking into though to check it is nothing serious.


----------



## loz9 (6 December 2009)

iv just had a similar same thing with my filly, but she was lame in both initially (for about 6-10hrs) but the swelling and heat lastest about 4days. we arent exactly sure what caused it, but she had had her initial vaccination 24hrs prior to the swelling so we believe it may have been this. neither of the other foals had an issue. we also treated her as if it could have been mud fever as the skin was pink but no scabs, so she also had her legs cleaned daily. its now 10days after initial swelling no lameness,heat,swelling &amp; shes back in the mud without a prob so reckon it must have been the vaccine. has yours recently been vaccinated?
good luck with finding a cause!


----------



## Tinsel_Toes (6 December 2009)

Sadly she's only on 1hr of turnout a day but always put a barrier cream on anyway so shouldn't be mudrash, I can't find any cut's, grazes if she'd slipped and gone down on her backend and caught them. No recent vacs either. I'm paniking it might be OCD or something as sinister.  Will keep an eye on it a couple of days and if its not disappearing ring the vet.


----------



## angrovestud (7 December 2009)

It sound like to much protein in their diet it can happen when the grass is still growing like t is now and it causes the pink skin you can also see the nose may be pink and there maybe some itching we have had it here this year on and off in some of our very good doers reduce the protein and see if it improves also its appears worse in the morning when they been stood in overnight I hadnt relised our grass was that good it was my vet who advised me.
they were also on Graze on with a H&amp;P nut we dont feed stud nuts to youngstock


----------



## CBFan (7 December 2009)

To be honest with you, I'd be calling the vet now. Swelling in the hind fetlocks was the very first sign of my filly's developmental orthopaedic disease which I just brushed of as being caused by her standing in for so long - i.e filled legs...

of course, It could be something else entirely but its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## xena_wales (8 December 2009)

It was OCD when my foal's fetlocks swelled up...  Prob best to get a vet to be sure.

First signs of swelling:






 




 






And was actually caused by this (see bone chip at top of long pastern bone by the fetlock):


----------

